# Question about Genesis NASP bow strings.



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Is it against the NASP rules to shoot with a custom string and cable on these bows?


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

One of our Junior Staff shoots our strings on his Genesis. You can check it out on our wicked1strings #2 thread in the mfg section... We have the layouts and carry all colors!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Im the staff hes talking about. The rules say, "The bowstring and cables may be “after-market” but of the same approximate length." Mine are great and really give my genesis a personal touch. I would recomend using them. my 4th group was a full on robin hood on a genesis arrow.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

My son shoots in the high school program and I am a small time string maker. Like you I thought a custom string would add a nice touch to his bow. He is also interested in learning this craft and this would be a perfect place to start. I understand a brass nock set is not legal but didn't see it in the rules anywhere. I would never use a brass nock set anyway but couldn't figure out why it matters.


----------



## Bearguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Green River,

For the ruling on the brass nock sets,,,,its all about saftey in the NASP, they figure anthing on the string can fly off, and they see the brass nock as a saftey issue if one would come off and go zinging through the air. That's why the nocks have to be tied on with string.


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

Green River said:


> My son shoots in the high school program and I am a small time string maker. Like you I thought a custom string would add a nice touch to his bow. He is also interested in learning this craft and this would be a perfect place to start. I understand a brass nock set is not legal but didn't see it in the rules anywhere. I would never use a brass nock set anyway but couldn't figure out why it matters.


The brass nock locator was a rule addition last year. I am not sure of the real reasoning, but was told that some of the youth received cuts or abraisions from the brass.

If you are going to make strings, a suggestion may be that you make the center srving a bit wider on the down side. The new factory strings have this modification, but strings that were made as recently as two months ago do not. With the three fingers below technique on the older version many youth had to place the bottom finger below the serving.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Bearguy said:


> Green River,
> 
> For the ruling on the brass nock sets,,,,its all about saftey in the NASP, they figure anthing on the string can fly off, and they see the brass nock as a saftey issue if one would come off and go zinging through the air. That's why the nocks have to be tied on with string.


I didn't think of it that way. The fact that they will come off the string is the whole reason I don't use them. Thanks!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I hope he likes them. Mine are awsome and look great with my green bow. What area are you from? We might meet At a competition.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

corpralbarn said:


> I hope he likes them. Mine are awsome and look great with my green bow. What area are you from? We might meet At a competition.


My son is a freshman at Marion Co. High School. We shoot 3D all around this area also, and you?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Hopkins county central high school. In ky


----------

